# looking for parts manual for Kawasaki 14.5HP



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a John Deere rider with a 14.5 HP Kawasaki engine. Does anyone have a manual for this? The only engine # I see is Family - SKA 423u1g2ra and code - fc420vc43462. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can look up Kawasaki engine parts on line at

http://www.buykawpower.com/kmcb2c/Menu?action=CatalogB2B


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks a lot Ken!
Tom


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Kawasaki 14 HP*

I tried that site but it did not have my engine listed. # FC420V-ES10 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That engine is an OEM specified engine, while many of the parts are interchangeable with other Kawasaki engines they won't tell you. I see it's on a John Deere. You can find parts diagrams at the John Deere website and depending on the specific parts you need you can probably obtain them at any Kawasaki dealer as only a few specific parts are probably different or special to your engine.

You will probably have to look your engine up with the John Deere Model number

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks 30yrtech, I'll try that.


----------

